# Best way to waterproof MDV viv???



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi folks, I was given a huge MDf viv when i bought my bosc he was in it before but when he came to me I had already prepared him a viv which he is living in happily at the moment but he has grown quite a bit and is growing fast so i wanted to prepare the bigger viv.....

The bigger on is made of MDF and my Bosc is a mucky pup and gets water everywhere....plus boscs do require a bit of humidity so im thinking i need to get something hard duty for the MDF but i dont want to use anything that will harm my baby???

Someone recommended using vegetable oil on the MDF.......they said it will absorb it and protect the mdf and be waterproof...its sounds like a good idea but im not sure and i know it wouldnt be toxic like other varnishes.....

Any ideas on what i should use folks??? : victory:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

G4, it is a concrete sealer for ponds! but will seal absolutally anything amazingly!


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

carpetman said:


> G4, it is a concrete sealer for ponds! but will seal absolutally anything amazingly!


also look at A1 pond paint. similar product, based on epoxy resin rather than polyurethane like the G4 sealant. its actually cheaper in my experience although the difference is marginal for the same coverage. G4 claims to spread further IMO, but i think you get more actual resin in the A1 paint for the same money. also the epoxy based paint will be more resistant to UV than the polyurethane version, although neither are 100% UV resistant and both will probably "yellow" a little over the years.

Antel A1 Pond Paint - Pond Paint | Pond Sealant | Pond Liner | Pond Paints | Koi Friendly

i ordered some last week and it arrived next day 

however, yacht varnish will do the job, and costs substantially less. but it leaves behind loads of fumes and youll have to air it out for a month before you can use it. the A1 pond paint will be fully cured overnight, youd have to leave it for a few days at most before the fumes were gone in a well ventilated room. and its a much more durable finish. yacht varnish would ideally need re-doing after several years (in a humid environment probably every 2-4 years, in a dry environment much more). epoxy resin based products should last longer than the animal.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Cool thanks for those pointers folks, I will look into those suggestions! Groovy! Thanks!


----------

